# Programmierer Tastatur - Wo bekommt man eine?



## Puepue (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand, wo ich eine speziell für Programmierer ausgelegte Tastatur kaufen kann? Habe sowas erst einmal gesehen..
Mir wäre aber schon wichtig, dass sie den deutschen Tastensatz beherrscht ( z und y umdrehen werd ich mir nie angewöhnen)


----------



## rabe08 (10. Juni 2010)

was meinst Du jetzt genau? x und y hängt davon ab, welches Layout Du am PC einstellst, aber was verstehst Du unter einer Programmierertastatur???


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. Juni 2010)

Bischen genauer erläutern 
mfg


----------



## gh0st76 (10. Juni 2010)

Happy Hacking Keyboard Prof. - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital

Denke mal du meinst sowas hier? Das wird wohl schwer sowas im deutschen Layout zu bekommen. Ansonsten gibts da noch die Déck Keyboards.


----------



## relgeitz (10. Juni 2010)

ich bin selbst seit vier jahren programmierer... aber von ner speziellen programmierer tastatur hätte ich noch nie gehört. mehr wie schreiben tust du ja nicht. und ob du x jetzt beim deutschen oder englischen layout eingibst ist relativ wuascht, außer du programmierst länderspec - aber das da x und y vertauscht ist okay. ich muss jedoch sagen, dass das englisch layout einfacher zum proggen is, hat aber nichts mit einer speziellen tastatur zu tun. du brauchst einfach eine tastatur mit englishem layout, und musst dich natürlich an das englishe 10-fingersystem gewöhnen.


----------



## gh0st76 (10. Juni 2010)

Die Happy Hacking Keyboards werden meistens von Programmierern gekauft da man da mit Jumpern alles umstellen kann und die komplett anders belegt sind. Allerdings ist das schwer sowas mit DE Layout zu bekommen. 

Home – The Miniguru – Always on the Home Row

Ansonsten soll da noch die hier kommen.


----------



## Puepue (10. Juni 2010)

Was ghost geschrieben hat, kommt dem am nächsten 

Es geht halt wirklich um Sonderzeichen, wie geschweifte Klammern etc. die auf solchen Tastaturen  einfach nur angetippt werden können ohne AltGr o.ä.


----------



## ringo22 (20. Juni 2012)

Es gibt jetzt eine neue Tastatur-Lösung für Programmierer:

 https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDIxMiwibWUua3liZXJiYWNrLmRldmVsb3BlciJd

Vielleicht ist das ja auch etwas für Dich.


----------

